# Bad wax job



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

just scrape off all of the excess wax that you can. you want wax in the base, not on it... if you can scrape it with your fingernail an pull wax off, scrape it mo

if you feel like it buff the base with a brillo pad, stiff brush or whatever to create micro channels from tip to tail


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Go buy an iron and learn to do it yourself 

Snowolf has a ton of videos posted on here how to do it, you can find them on youtube...

Dont bother taking your board back to them obviously...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

arsenic0 said:


> Go buy an iron and learn to do it yourself
> 
> Snowolf has a ton of videos posted on here how to do it, you can find them on youtube...
> 
> Dont bother taking your board back to them obviously...


he does not need another wax job. period. he needs to scrape off the extra wax - this will finish off the wax job HE JUST GOT.


scraping as much of the wax OFF as you can is an important step that was obviously missed when BigBox tried to do it for him....


i am not saying don't learn how to wax your board yourself - do it - but that board won't need wax until it gets ridden for 2-3 days on the hill... learn how to scrape that bitch and you'll be fine right here...


----------

